# Does Montreal have a velodrome?



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

I'm moving to Montreal in August, and just wondered if it has a track (indoor or outdoor...preferably indoor) within riding distance of downtown, or accessible via train. Thanks - S.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

I moved away from Montreal in 1998, but here is a part of a discussion that I found off the net:
"Actually, the Montreal Olympic site was only partially un-demolished, if I can use that term. In 1990 chainsaws were applied to the teak track of the Olympic Velodrome, and the building converted to a zoological garden.

The Montreal Velodrome was arguable the best cycling track in the world, and its destruction was considered by the cycling community in Eastern Canada as "The Crime of the Century". 

In the 1980s, many of us in Ottawa, Ontario, travelled the 125 miles to Montreal on a weekly basis in order to "ride the track" during the winter months.

The cycling track from the 1996 Atlanta Olympics was acquired, and moved to Bromont, Quebec, between Montreal and Quebec City. Although a fine track, it is outdoors, and as such unavailable for cycling during the winter."

Hope this helps. Get in touch with some of the bicycle stores around town when you arrive. You'll love Montreal, it's a great city.
Cheers, Wayne


----------

